# My two new babies!



## Ellimac (Jan 31, 2010)

Last Sunday I finally got my two babies. =3

First, my new little boy: Benson.
He is a real european husky. His parents come from Europe and he's from the first husky rat litter ever born in Quebec.
I'm litteraly in love with this little boy. Not only he's really handsome and cute, but he's also very friendly and playfull. He's about 2 months old.


----------



## Ellimac (Jan 31, 2010)

Then, this is my new girl. She's about 6 weeks old, she's a black blazed berkshire dumbo.
Her name is Philomene.
She was a feeder, but she got lucky. =) A girl saved her from her dad's «snake food» and I adopted her.
She's very sweet! Still a little shy but she's not the nervous kind of rat. In a few day's she'll be perfect. ^__^


----------



## Ellimac (Jan 31, 2010)

Other pictures of Benson.















































Bonus:

Timothé, my big teddy bear. =3
He's a pearl merle velveteen.









And Romeo, the most wonderful rat ever.
Black variegated dumbo with headspot.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

They are so cute!!!


----------



## RatMomSC (Feb 5, 2010)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Rattieluv (Feb 1, 2010)

Awe...they are beautiful!


----------



## Ellimac (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks! I'm soooo in love with them. ^___^


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very cute boys!


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

They are adorable! I had never heard of a Husky rat before this post. Yay, I learned something new! ;D


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

Timothé is my favorite, oh he's such a little fattie!


----------



## Ellimac (Jan 31, 2010)

Husky rats are very common in Europe but still rare in North America.

Eheh Timothé? Fat? Neeeever.... XD
When he was like 4 months old he was already bigger than most of my adult males.


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

Hehe, I didn't really mean that he was fat, just a big boy. Very roly poly, very cute!!! I am actually really envious of you for having such a beautiful boy.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Timothe is so adorable!!


----------



## Ellimac (Jan 31, 2010)

Ahah every time I show pictures of my rat people only see Timothé. He's soooo gorgeous. ^__^

Want more pictures? ^__^
He's very photogenic.





























Romeo too is adorable. =3


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

He IS very photogenic, but so is your other rattie. Very cute!


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

They are all just so cute, I want to explode from the cuteness. I really like the second picture of Benson, where he's looking at the camera!


----------

